# Concealed firearm for self defense. Is it a good idea?



## futureuberman (Feb 8, 2016)

If you live in a city where you can legally get a CCL, is it a good idea to carry a concealed firearm as a uber driver? I get scared when I see what happened to a uber driver in Inglewood.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/upda...t-in-inglewood-while-on-duty-officials.67796/


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

No

Sit in your drivers seat and see if you can aim the gun at the back seat without dropping it.
I don't care what I did, if you point a gun in my direction I'd take it. 
Then you have an abusive rider with your gun who can claim self defense with ANYTHING he does next


----------



## Jason T (Oct 9, 2015)

I would like to say! Do whatever makes you feel happy and safe! It's against UBER's policy, but who really cares about the policy.... It's your life, Not UBER's!


----------



## RansomT (Sep 21, 2015)

Uber's policy can say what ever it wants, but here in Kentucky it is illegal to have a policy/regulation that restricts carry in a personal owned vehicle. We even have non-restrictive open carry law.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

RansomT said:


> Uber's policy can say what ever it wants, but here in Kentucky it is illegal to have a policy/regulation that restricts carry in a personal owned vehicle. We even have non-restrictive open carry law.


Amen brother. Arizona is the same. My Sig is like my American Express, never leave home without it. A good/experienced driver has a sense of any negative event about to happen. Just like its so easy to tell if someone is going to puke in your vehicle. You can see that pale blank look before they get in. Anybody want to carry a gun? I highly suggest you go to your local reputable range and sign up for classes. AND PRACTICE AT LEAST EVERY TWO WEEKS to stay sharp. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## Finnegan (Mar 3, 2016)

In my opinion it's better to avoid anything or anyone that could be dangerous.
I grew up with firearms, and I am highly proficient, however for survival 
driving it's better to give away your wallet and anything else, Including 
your car. Turning around with a pistol in your hand at close quarters...you're 
asking to have it used against you.

What you say, where you work, and who you decide to pick up is most important.
Most attacks are from the seat directly behind the driver, don't let suspicious Pax
sit there. If you are really concerned avoid driving at night and keep to safe,affluent 
areas. Keep doors locked until Pax identity is confirmed.

Those who live by the sword, die by sword.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Kalamazoo


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

I'd suggest drivers check their laws and regulations, when you are working from your car, not in your car. Their rules will get you tossed and it might be illegal when taking pax.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Finnegan said:


> In my opinion it's better to avoid anything or anyone that could be dangerous.
> I grew up with firearms, and I am highly proficient, however for survival
> driving it's better to give away your wallet and anything else, Including
> your car. Turning around with a pistol in your hand at close quarters...you're
> ...


You need to go on the similar threads on the bottom of this page. You would have a field day responding.


----------



## Finnegan (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm an American, I'm fully aware of the history of my country and the
inalienable rights that have been won for me......however I don't wish
to wade into the quagmire of the gun rights discussion.... Fact is
even though we have the right to carry, 90% of US citizens would 
be safer if they never touched a gun.....unless they really want to 
learn how to use a weapon... Most don't have the discipline nor will
they put forth the effort to learn even rudimentary gun safety ....
and yet they want to carry a loaded handgun in their car.

I recommend a hundred hours on the range with an air rifle first.


----------



## Jason T (Oct 9, 2015)

Finnegan said:


> In my opinion it's better to avoid anything or anyone that could be dangerous.
> I grew up with firearms, and I am highly proficient, however for survival
> driving it's better to give away your wallet and anything else, Including
> your car. Turning around with a pistol in your hand at close quarters...you're
> ...


Good advice. I agree, However there can be all kinds of scenario's. A criminal can also ask a driver to get out the car and then shoot him. If he has a shoulder holster with a baggy button up, there's really no possible way to detect the driver is armed.

Demented people will be demented people. Also remember those who don't live by the sword can also die from one! We hear about it all the time!


----------



## Finnegan (Mar 3, 2016)

You have to decide for yourself, the statistical evidence is that for most
people, proximity to a loaded handgun increases your chances of
being shot.

That said, for the highly trained( a precious few) it may be a good idea....
...because they KNOW the risks that a loaded weapon poses.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

I have a nice canister of bear spray in my drivers door pocket, no one knows it's there but me. I suppose if needed I can spray the inside of my vehicle, and pax will be paying a serious cleanup fee.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

My firearm goes wherever I go.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Frontier Guy said:


> I have a nice canister of bear spray in my drivers door pocket, no one knows it's there but me. I suppose if needed I can spray the inside of my vehicle, and pax will be paying a serious cleanup fee.


Not a good idea, it will affect you as much as the pax and there won't be a cleaning fee when they toss you immediately.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

One way or another, pax will pay the cleaning fee, whether it comes from Uber or from a civil action, because if I deploy it the cops will also be called.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

futureuberman said:


> If you live in a city where you can legally get a CCL, is it a good idea to carry a concealed firearm as a uber driver? I get scared when I see what happened to a uber driver in Inglewood.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/upda...t-in-inglewood-while-on-duty-officials.67796/


If someone gets in your car and pulls a gun on you, and you have a gun in the glove box, you'll be tempted to reach for it.

Then you would be dead.

If he found the gun, he'd be more likely to shoot you with your gun

My view is carrying a gun is a bad idea. In point of fact, the owning of a hand gun
is more likely to cause you to die by one than to not own one or have one near you. 
The dynamic changes ( not in your favor, necessarily ) when you have a gun in your car. 
You might get a false sense of security, you might do something you wouldn't do if you didn't have one, something which might get you killed.

Screening riders ( check them out, their "vibe" etc., before letting them in you car ) will go a long ways to prevent bad crap from happening. I've driven a cab for 10 years in L.A, several years in San Diego, and now Uber. I've never been attacked or robbed in a cab, but I've disallowed many from entering my car because I didn't like their vibe. Trust your instincts. If you see a bunch of loser looking types coming out of a cheap hotel in a bad area, keep on driving.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> If someone gets in your car and pulls a gun on you, and you have a gun in the glove box, you'll be tempted to reach for it.
> 
> Then you would be dead.
> 
> ...


A friend of a friend has a gun, I think two. He's a little paranoid and a wuss and I'm sure he will get arrested for shooting someone he thought was self defense soon.


----------



## TRW (Nov 18, 2015)

My checklist before leaving the house driving Uber
Spectacles, testicles, watch, wallet and a 9mm.
Learn how to use a firearm, speed the money on training, legally carry and be prepared.
Your safety is paramount to you and your family.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

As I've stated before (since this thread gets reposted like its new every two months or so with the same tired illogical arguments) yes if you know what you're doing. 

1. Keep the firearm either on your person or in the drivers side door where only you have a real chance of reaching it. This keeps anyone else from either noticing it and freaking or noticing it and having a chance of going for it. The only time they should know for certain you have a gun is when they try to kill you and find it pointed at them. 

2. As with ANY situation involving deadly force only pull it when someone is actively attempting to kill you and this is the last resort. That means you're not pulling it because someone: cusses at you, verbally threatens you, punches you (unless they are MUCH larger than you and the risk of them beating you to death is a real possibility), or generally pisses you off. 

3. When you have to pull it you stop, get out, and put distance between you and the threat. NEVER pull it while still sitting in the car. NEVER stay within arms reach. Keep something between you and the assailant. If they want to run away LET them. Call the cops immediately. 

4. Carry a number of less than lethal options so you have something between fist fighting and a gun. Pepper spray, knife, tazer. Above all GET A DASH CAMERA!


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

D Town said:


> As I've stated before (since this thread gets reposted like its new every two months or so with the same tired illogical arguments) yes if you know what you're doing.
> 
> 1. Keep the firearm either on your person or in the drivers side door where only you have a real chance of reaching it. This keeps anyone else from either noticing it and freaking or noticing it and having a chance of going for it. The only time they should know for certain you have a gun is when they try to kill you and find it pointed at them.
> 
> ...


A State Trooper, I forgot where I heard it said it best. The only time you draw a gun is when you will pull the trigger and you will kill someone. Like D Town stated, you need to be well trained to know 99.99% of the time you will be arrested if you use it at the wrong time and worse off if you don't use it. It is very easy to get a gun, store a gun and use a gun. What isn't easy is knowing when not to bring a gun into your situation. Never plan on a gun being a deterrent, scare tactic, or descalate a situation. Even the self defense weapons can and will be used against you, either by using it on yourself by mistake like mace or the pax using your defensive weapon on you. You need to give it some thought on the situations you might encounter and what your reaction and plan will be so it's not spontaneous. What might appear spontaneous to your pax and caught off guard needs to be well planned, trained and implemented immediately and directly so there isn't a chance for anything else to happen. You need to stay in control of the situation and not let fear or anxiety determine what your plan might be.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> A State Trooper, I forgot where I heard it said it best. The only time you draw a gun is when you will pull the trigger and you will kill someone. Like D Town stated, you need to be well trained to know 99.99% of the time you will be arrested if you use it at the wrong time and worse off if you don't use it. It is very easy to get a gun, store a gun and use a gun. What isn't easy is knowing when not to bring a gun into your situation. Never plan on a gun being a deterrent, scare tactic, or descalate a situation. Even the self defense weapons can and will be used against you, either by using it on yourself by mistake like mace or the pax using your defensive weapon on you. You need to give it some thought on the situations you might encounter and what your reaction and plan will be so it's not spontaneous. What might appear spontaneous to your pax and caught off guard needs to be well planned, trained and implemented immediately and directly so there isn't a chance for anything else to happen. You need to stay in control of the situation and not let fear or anxiety determine what your plan might be.


True, guns should NEVER be a bluff or scare tactic. True, you should seek and obtain training all the time. Skills get rusty and you want to keep skills that can result in your life being saved sharp. As for drilling on certain situations that can be tricky. Its almost impossible to plan for the exact thing that befalls you. What you CAN do is train for generalities.

You can practice going for cover. You can practice grappling with a partner and getting away from them to gain distance. You can practice drawing. You can practice distracting someone long enough to draw your weapon. You can practice weapons retention.

There is NOTHING wrong with thinking about how you might react in specific situations and practicing for it. Doing so, if nothing else, gives a person more confidence that they CAN handle themselves which can reduce their fear and make it less likely they'll freak-out and use unnecessary force but reality always has a way of laughing at our well laid plains and throwing us curve balls...be ready for em because they ARE coming.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

D Town said:


> True, guns should NEVER be a bluff or scare tactic. True, you should seek and obtain training all the time. Skills get rusty and you want to keep skills that can result in your life being saved to stay sharp. As for drilling on certain situations that can be tricky. Its almost impossible to plan for the exact thing that befalls you. What you CAN do is train for generalities.
> 
> You can practice going for cover. You can practice grappling with a partner and getting away from them to gain distance. You can practice drawing. You can practice distracting someone long enough to draw your weapon. You can practice weapons retention.
> 
> There is NOTHING wrong with thinking about how you might react in specific situations and practicing for it. Doing so, if nothing else, gives a person more confidence that they CAN handle themselves which can reduce their fear and make it less likely they'll freak-out and use unnecessary force but reality always has a way of laughing at our well laid plains and throwing us curve balls...be ready for em because they ARE coming.


I agree, I was thinking more about when driving, although if you are carrying or own one when not driving I'd think about other situations like a home invasion. My friend's friend like I mentioned above, thought my friend was breaking into his house, the guy definitely has an untrained, nervous, full of anxiety trigger finger. He asked her to please call him ahead of time and not just show up at his door.  There are far too many instances of a gun owner shooting a relative at their house by mistake. I would like to get a Glock and found out the one I had in mind I can't legally carry while criminals carry anything they want.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> I agree, I was thinking more about when driving, although if you are carrying or own one when not driving I'd think about other situations like a home invasion. My friend's friend like I mentioned above, thought my friend was breaking into his house, the guy definitely has an untrained, nervous, full of anxiety trigger finger. He asked her to please call him ahead of time and not just show up at his door.  There are far too many instances of a gun owner shooting a relative at their house by mistake. I would like to get a Glock and found out the one I had in mind I can't legally carry while criminals carry anything they want.


Your friend's friend needs to get rid of his guns and get on some anti anxiety medication IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

futureuberman said:


> If you live in a city where you can legally get a CCL, is it a good idea to carry a concealed firearm as a uber driver? I get scared when I see what happened to a uber driver in Inglewood.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/upda...t-in-inglewood-while-on-duty-officials.67796/


If you're scared, driving really isn't for you.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> If you're scared, driving really isn't for you.


No one walks through life completely fearless. That's not human. A little fear keeps you alert and alive. Its only when you let it control you - such as letting fear make all your decisions for you instead of just being a properly proportional factor dependent on the realistic level of danger - that you run into trouble.

Ride share is dangerous. Its rational to want to properly protect yourself.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

I think it goes back to the difference between needing protection, wanting protection and planning on needing protection. Those who need protection should not be driving. I'm all for wanting protection as long as you are properly trained and know you will most likely get arrested for assault if used improperly and sued. Planning on needing protection sounds like you have intent on using defensive weapons without much thought or training.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> I think it goes back to the difference between needing protection, wanting protection and planning on needing protection. Those who need protection should not be driving. I'm all for wanting protection as long as you are properly trained and know you will most likely get arrested for assault if used improperly and sued. Planning on needing protection sounds like you have intent on using defensive weapons without much thought or training.


I'm going to assume that by "needing protection" you mean someone who is like your friend's friend who you have to call to let them know you're coming so you don't accidentally catch a bullet. In that case yes I fully agree with the statements made.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

D Town said:


> I'm going to assume that by "needing protection" you mean someone who is like your friend's friend who you have to call to let them know you're coming so you don't accidentally catch a bullet. In that case yes I fully agree with the statements made.


Yes, that's what I mean. Also, defensive weapons or guns are not only not a good idea, the company does not allow it and in some states or jurisdictions are illegal. You can always do what you want, take a chance and figure you're better off prepared for the guy who doesn't follow the law. Most drivers on here are better off calling 911, taking the keys and getting out of their car than confronting a pax, it will only get worse if you take other measures from talking or reasoning with a pax to bringing a weapon into the situation. If you focus on your defensive weapon before calling 911 you'll lose. For every weapon you have they could have two.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Yes, that's what I mean. Also, defensive weapons or guns are not only not a good idea, the company does not allow it and in some states or jurisdictions are illegal. You can always do what you want, take a chance and figure you're better off prepared for the guy who doesn't follow the law. Most drivers on here are better off calling 911, taking the keys and getting out of their car than confronting a pax, it will only get worse if you take other measures from talking or reasoning with a pax to bringing a weapon into the situation. If you focus on your defensive weapon before calling 911 you'll lose. For every weapon you have they could have two.


This is where we diverge and I have trouble understanding your reasoning here.

1. If you follow all the steps I outlined and follow the reasoning I outlined WHY would it be a bad idea to have a gun? Heck, you're even shooting down all defensive weapons period? I don't follow.

2. Of course follow the law. Most states allow you to carry a weapon though I won't even pretend to know what hoops each jurisdiction places on the general public however that falls under training. KNOW your laws and follow them. I don't give a crap WHAT Uber has to say. What are they going to do deactivate you from driving? If you have to pull a gun that means someone was trying to permanently deactivate you from life itself so I'd take that deactivation from Uber to save my life. Not to mention I haven't heard of a case where an Uber driver lawfully used his weapon and got deactivated for it. Taking all that into account why should this be a cause for concern?

3. Of course calling 911 is one of the first things you SHOULD do when logic and reason run out and you no longer have any hope of talking a situation down. But what happens when that pax steps out of the car with you and starts beating on you? They have at LEAST 5 minutes and likely longer to beat you into a bloody mess and walk away. I've seen it happen more than once. Pepper spray can save you a beating and does no one any permanent damage and if they get out with a knife and charge at you they won't even need 30 seconds to ensure that permanent deactivation.

No one says focus on your weapons. They are there ONLY if needed. Your focus should ALWAYS be on getting home safe and 99% of THAT is avoiding physical conflicts with your words. THAT should be your focus but just because its your focus doesn't mean you can't or shouldn't be able to defend yourself with something stronger if need be.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

D Town said:


> This is where we diverge and I have trouble understanding your reasoning here.
> 
> 1. If you follow all the steps I outlined and follow the reasoning I outlined WHY would it be a bad idea to have a gun? Heck, you're even shooting down all defensive weapons period? I don't follow.
> 
> ...


The problem is most people are not trained, most people are scared, most people don't have a plan. I can't suggest drivers get a gun or a defensive weapon knowing they will overreact and escalate a situation. Driver attacks are almost zero, driver's don't have money and most are from drunk pax who were fine one minute and angry the next. These situations can be handled without weapons. Calling 911 must be first, no matter what. Just like CPR, you call 911 first so they are on the way, to help you. No one is helping you and things will most likely get worse, in seconds. I think my issue is you are trained and have a plan, most here just grab mace or something and hope that works, it doesn't.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> The problem is most people are not trained, most people are scared, most people don't have a plan. I can't suggest drivers get a gun or a defensive weapon knowing they will overreact and escalate a situation. Driver attacks are almost zero, driver's don't have money and most are from drunk pax who were fine one minute and angry the next. These situations can be handled without weapons. Calling 911 must be first, no matter what. Just like CPR, you call 911 first so they are on the way, to help you. No one is helping you and things will most likely get worse, in seconds. I think my issue is you are trained and have a plan, most here just grab mace or something and hope that works, it doesn't.


Drivers here suggested keeping a gun in the door pocket. Oh hold on sir I dropped my pen and I need to put it in my right hand before I can use it.  You're all done by that time. I think it's 2 seconds max law enforcement draws a gun and decides to use it and that is not sitting in a car, with a guy behind you.  There were just 2 drivers in Boston who were robbed, they took their phone and wallet I think and were told if they called the police that they have their ID and will kill their family. They know who the pax is and are working with the police. Reminds me of the bank robber who leaves his ID.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> The problem is most people are not trained, most people are scared, most people don't have a plan. I can't suggest drivers get a gun or a defensive weapon knowing they will overreact and escalate a situation. Driver attacks are almost zero, driver's don't have money and most are from drunk pax who were fine one minute and angry the next. These situations can be handled without weapons. Calling 911 must be first, no matter what. Just like CPR, you call 911 first so they are on the way, to help you. No one is helping you and things will most likely get worse, in seconds. I think my issue is you are trained and have a plan, most here just grab mace or something and hope that works, it doesn't.


I never decoupled getting a weapon from training. If you can afford the weapon you can afford to learn how to use it safely. If you think otherwise then you really CAN'T afford the weapon. You're just another hazard. If a driver is really so unthinking as that I doubt a blanket statement of "carry no weapons" is going to dissuade them. The only people you might likely dissuade are those with little knowledge on the subject but who are seeking that information so they can do the right thing as well as protect themselves. In that instance the only thing you may do is potentially make a driver who is trying to be responsible less safe.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Drivers here suggested keeping a gun in the door pocket. Oh hold on sir I dropped my pen and I need to put it in my right hand before I can use it.  You're all done by that time. I think it's 2 seconds max law enforcement draws a gun and decides to use it and that is not sitting in a car, with a guy behind you.  There were just 2 drivers in Boston who were robbed, they took their phone and wallet I think and were told if they called the police that they have their ID and will kill their family. They know who the pax is and are working with the police. Reminds me of the bank robber who leaves his ID.


It takes me longer to step from my vehicle than it does to grab my gun from the door. That won't be a problem. And as someone who has had to draw a weapon more than once I can assure you it takes WAY less than 2 seconds to draw and make that choice. If I can beat the driver of a speeding pickup truck aimed at me from 10 feet away a driver with some training can outmaneuver a pax trying to kill him if he's alert. The key is to BE alert. And yes if the pax hops in and immediately pulls a gun with no warning it'd be near suicide to go for your own gun. That's where luck, a good dash camera, and carrying a fake wallet come into play. I carried no more than a ten, a five and 5 ones on me which I kept in an old wallet that had old receipts, an old expired drivers license of mine, and a few expired credit cards. I kept my actual drivers license as well as an emergency credit card in a different location. The key to carrying defensive weapons is to help REDUCE your odds of dying. The point is to give you as many options for that as possible.

Your mindset seems to be that grown adults with training can't be trusted to defend themselves properly. Do you seriously expect a driver who refuses to get any training and who would pull pepper spray or a gun when its not needed or when its stupid to do so to be persuaded by you or anyone else that it'd be a bad idea to carry those things? If YOU don't want to carry a weapon of any kind then don't. That's your right and I'll pray for your safety. Have the decency to do the same for those of us who choose to responsibly arm themselves while driving.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

D Town said:


> No one walks through life completely fearless. That's not human. A little fear keeps you alert and alive. Its only when you let it control you - such as letting fear make all your decisions for you instead of just being a properly proportional factor dependent on the realistic level of danger - that you run into trouble.
> 
> Ride share is dangerous. Its rational to want to properly protect yourself.


Never experienced the need or the fear of which you speak. But that's just me.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

D Town said:


> It takes me longer to step from my vehicle than it does to grab my gun from the door. That won't be a problem. And as someone who has had to draw a weapon more than once I can assure you it takes WAY less than 2 seconds to draw and make that choice. If I can beat the driver of a speeding pickup truck aimed at me from 10 feet away a driver with some training can outmaneuver a pax trying to kill him if he's alert. The key is to BE alert. And yes if the pax hops in and immediately pulls a gun with no warning it'd be near suicide to go for your own gun. That's where luck, a good dash camera, and carrying a fake wallet come into play. I carried no more than a ten, a five and 5 ones on me which I kept in an old wallet that had old receipts, an old expired drivers license of mine, and a few expired credit cards. I kept my actual drivers license as well as an emergency credit card in a different location. The key to carrying defensive weapons is to help REDUCE your odds of dying. The point is to give you as many options for that as possible.
> 
> Your mindset seems to be that grown adults with training can't be trusted to defend themselves properly. Do you seriously expect a driver who refuses to get any training and who would pull pepper spray or a gun when its not needed or when its stupid to do so to be persuaded by you or anyone else that it'd be a bad idea to carry those things? If YOU don't want to carry a weapon of any kind then don't. That's your right and I'll pray for your safety. Have the decency to do the same for those of us who choose to responsibly arm themselves while driving.


I agree. You need training and then a defensive weapon. Don't get any weapon without proper training. I like the wallet idea, just another thing they should include in the training.  The two drivers who just got robbed should take that advice, I will. Maybe leave the decoy wallet on the dash and wait for someone to break in and pull my Glock.


----------



## Russ Reed (Mar 30, 2016)

Finnegan said:


> In my opinion it's better to avoid anything or anyone that could be dangerous.
> I grew up with firearms, and I am highly proficient, however for survival
> driving it's better to give away your wallet and anything else, Including
> your car. Turning around with a pistol in your hand at close quarters...you're
> ...


Its interesting you safe affluent areas... I will point out Taco Bell exec happened in safe affluent area. Its not the area, bottom line, its the passengers. Be mindful of the hour is the best safe recommendation.

The nutjobs hide in the affluent areas and wreak holy havoc. Just a side point


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Russ Reed said:


> Its interesting you safe affluent areas... I will point out Taco Bell exec happened in safe affluent area. Its not the area, bottom line, its the passengers. Be mindful of the hour is the best safe recommendation.
> 
> The nutjobs hide in the affluent areas and wreak holy havoc. Just a side point


What you state is reality. Unfortunately, preconceived notions and prejudices FAR outweigh reality.


----------



## Russ Reed (Mar 30, 2016)

D Town said:


> What you state is reality. Unfortunately, preconceived notions and prejudices FAR outweigh reality.


Lol ahahahahaha indeed indeed sad sad


----------



## Finnegan (Mar 3, 2016)

Crime can happen anywhere. However it is more likely to happen where there is a HIGH CRIME RATE.

Such places are often poor, the residents marginalized and desperate. Such as Inglewood and Detroit where the last two Uber driver homicides occurred.

Has absolutely nothing to do with prejudice ...just the realities of living in America


----------



## Russ Reed (Mar 30, 2016)

Finnegan said:


> Crime can happen anywhere. However it is more likely to happen where there is a HIGH CRIME RATE.
> 
> Such places are often poor, the residents marginalized and desperate. Such as Inglewood and Detroit where the last two Uber driver homicides occurred.
> 
> Has absolutely nothing to do with prejudice ...just the realities of living in America


And you sir just proved the preconceived notion... You hear about the crime in impoverished areas.. But the diff between OC and LA COUNTY one is just south and one is north. I drive both and its about the same...

One maybe gang violence, the other is drug and human trafficking, both licentious crimes, nonetheless, you would not know if you don't pull back the curtain.


----------



## Finnegan (Mar 3, 2016)

Statistics, irrefutable facts. 
Why argue ? Violent crime is more likely to occur in certain areas of the country or city.
You question this?


----------



## I_Love_Uber_Not (Jan 28, 2016)

futureuberman said:


> If you live in a city where you can legally get a CCL, is it a good idea to carry a concealed firearm as a uber driver? I get scared when I see what happened to a uber driver in Inglewood.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/upda...t-in-inglewood-while-on-duty-officials.67796/


NO, If you feel this job is too dangerous for you, then this is not the job for you, you are in no way shape or form allowed to carry a firearm while operating a Taxi, and that's what you are doing, you are putting yourself and your passengers at risk. If you are by yourself then you can do what you want, but while you are conducting business with people in your car, I suggest you leave the firearms at home, unless you have a real good lawyer.


----------



## Finnegan (Mar 3, 2016)

Here you go, have fun driving in East St Louis .... I'm sure it's just as safe as Beverly Hills.... Not!

The countdown for the Top 30 Murder Capitals of America:

*Rank* *City*
30 Chicago Heights, IL
29 Baton Rouge, LA
28 Buffalo, NY
27 Hattiesburg, MS
26 East Chicago, IN
25 Birmingham, AL
24 Desert Hot Springs, CA
23 Compton, CA
22 Myrtle Beach, SC
21 Fort Pierce, FL
20 Harvey, IL
19 Bridgeton, NJ
18 Flint, MI
17 Rocky Mount, NC
16 Pine Bluff, AR
15 Petersburg, VA
14 Newark, NJ
13 Baltimore, MD
12 Harrisburg, PA
11 Jackson, MS
10 Wilmington, DE
9 Trenton, NJ
8 Riviera Beach, FL
7 New Orleans, LA
6 Camden, NJ
5 Detroit, MI
4 Gary, IN
3 St. Louis, MO
2 Chester, PA
1 East St. Louis, IL

See 2015's Top 30 Murder Capitals of America


----------



## Russ Reed (Mar 30, 2016)

Finnegan said:


> Statistics, irrefutable facts.
> Why argue ? Violent crime is more likely to occur in certain areas of the country or city.
> You question this?


I do because my background is in media and theres a story that has to be told. See, what many fail to discern is that statistics are diffused at will, while others are hidden for a contiunous narrative. Child and human trafficking is huge in OC do your research..


----------



## Finnegan (Mar 3, 2016)

It's numbers and facts , in certain places one is more likely to be a victim of homicide
It is a field called statistics.... it is not theories... It is numbers, count them.


----------



## Russ Reed (Mar 30, 2016)

Finnegan said:


> It's numbers and facts , in certain places one is more likely to be a victim of homicide
> It is a field called statistics.... it is not theories... It is numbers, count them.


Indeed as of 2015 Washington D.C. ( nationals capitol ) alongwith Baltimore count for 1/2 of the crime and violence, what strikes me as odd, is Washington D.C. is the nations capitol and, is by no means pure. That is a statistic and also homicidal crime is down over 50% which is another statistic. Shall I go on...


----------



## Finnegan (Mar 3, 2016)

Good luck to you man. Common sense and experience dictate that risks to a driver are higher in certain places at certain times.
Almost anyone who has driven for hire will agree that the above statement is true.
Shall I go on.......


----------



## I_Love_Uber_Not (Jan 28, 2016)

Finnegan said:


> Here you go, have fun driving in East St Louis .... I'm sure it's just as safe as Beverly Hills.... Not!
> 
> The countdown for the Top 30 Murder Capitals of America:
> 
> ...


No one is forcing you to drive uber or any Taxi for that matter, Taxi drivers are not allowed to carry firearms, no matter what.
I have seen many idiotic posts, and this is one of them, as a Taxi driver you need to think as a passenger, would you want any one of your loved ones, wife, husband mother, father, brother, sister get in a cab knowing that that cab driver is carrying a weapon, he is a cab driver afterall, not a highly trained law enforcement person. Many things can go wrong with this type of situation.
Your are in the service industry, not working a Brinks Truck.
Just like the thought of having teachers arming themselves, I don't think so.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Finnegan said:


> Good luck to you man. Common sense and experience dictate that risks to a driver are higher in certain places at certain times.
> Almost anyone who has driven for hire will agree that the above statement is true.
> Shall I go on.......


Go on, I like the discussion. First if you don't feel safe then work a rush hour shift where you're less likely to have a problem. You're not a street hail or taxi, you're taking people who have an account. You're not walking the streets alone, you're in a car. Your pax are close to where you are. No one would suggest going to a high drug, gang or unsafe area but why would you if your pax or a pax is not there? I'm sure there are drivers who live in that area and I'm sure it's none of us here. There's no reason or need to have a weapon, if you do then this isn't for you. That or work a different area.


----------



## Finnegan (Mar 3, 2016)

I_Love_Uber_Not said:


> No one is forcing you to drive uber or any Taxi for that matter, Taxi drivers are not allowed to carry firearms, no matter what.
> I have seen many idiotic posts, and this is one of them, as a Taxi driver you need to think as a passenger, would you want any one of your loved ones, wife, husband mother, father, brother, sister get in a cab knowing that that cab driver is carrying a weapon, he is a cab driver afterall, not a highly trained law enforcement person. Many things can go wrong with this type of situation.
> Your are in the service industry, not working a Brinks Truck.
> Just like the thought of having teachers arming themselves, I don't think so.


If you read any of my previous posts, you would know I am against carrying a concealed weapon. This thread has degraded. I was saying one simple thing. Safety depends on where you drive, who you drive, and what time you drive.
Why the argument?


----------



## UberTrip (May 3, 2016)

futureuberman said:


> If you live in a city where you can legally get a CCL, is it a good idea to carry a concealed firearm as a uber driver? I get scared when I see what happened to a uber driver in Inglewood.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/upda...t-in-inglewood-while-on-duty-officials.67796/


I carry. I see no reason not to. I would rather have it and not need it, than need it and not have it.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Finnegan said:


> Here you go, have fun driving in East St Louis .... I'm sure it's just as safe as Beverly Hills.... Not!
> 
> The countdown for the Top 30 Murder Capitals of America:
> 
> ...


Woo hoo... Im 21st! Do I get hazard pay for pick-ups or drop-offs in Ft Pierce?

Oh oh bonus!.. i had a Drop off Sat night well Sundays am in #8 !


----------



## UberTrip (May 3, 2016)

Tenzo said:


> No
> 
> Sit in your drivers seat and see if you can aim the gun at the back seat without dropping it.
> I don't care what I did, if you point a gun in my direction I'd take it.
> Then you have an abusive rider with your gun who can claim self defense with ANYTHING he does next


You make it sound like the driver is the offensive party in the altercation, it shouldn't be that way. If I pull my firearm it's because a threat to my life or physical safety is in question. As a driver you are certainly at a disadvantage having the pax behind you, but that should not suggest a firearm doesn't increase your protection or chance of survival. If I pull my firearm out it's not to show you it, or give you the opportunity to try and take it, it's out because I'm discharging rounds into you. If you have a gun I can't stress the importance of training training training. That includes any weapon.

I would rather have it and not need it, then need it and not have it.


----------



## UberTrip (May 3, 2016)

I_Love_Uber_Not said:


> NO, If you feel this job is too dangerous for you, then this is not the job for you, you are in no way shape or form allowed to carry a firearm while operating a Taxi, and that's what you are doing, you are putting yourself and your passengers at risk. If you are by yourself then you can do what you want, but while you are conducting business with people in your car, I suggest you leave the firearms at home, unless you have a real good lawyer.


Why? It's not breaking the law. You're not following Uber's policy. If you haven't noticed, many people on here tend not to follow their policy. I'm speaking for my state, in which I have my CCP which grants me the right to carry concealed plus 26 other states. No one is at risk by me carrying my firearm. If I deploy it, and fire it's because someone threatened my life.

I would rather be judged by 12 peers, than carried to my grave by 6 family members.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

UberTrip said:


> I carry. I see no reason not to. I would rather have it and not need it, than need it and not have it.


Do you have proper training and permits for your "lead pipe"?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberTrip said:


> I carry. I see no reason not to. I would rather have it and not need it, than need it and not have it.


Very well said. Always be prepared. Hope for the best, but plan for the worst. Here in AZ, you don't need a concealed permit. Carrying is very very common in AZ. Our crime rate (involving handguns) is no different than anywhere else. Look what happened in Chicago over the weekend. Somewhere like 48 people shot with 8 deaths.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

When you go to grab a weapon you need to use it immediately. Not sure what I would do when most people in the market is presumed to have a weapon. I stand my ground  and say most of these scenarios of needing a weapon and being able to properly use a weapon is a fantasy here.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

When I was driving a cab, some passengers would ask if you were packing heat. The response varied depending on who was doing the asking. If it was a local no-goodnik, I'd just smile at him.

If it was an frat boy tourist type picked up at a local hotel, I'd say "dam right", and explain in a serious tone that yes I do, but I wouldn't think about shooting someone unless they were skipping out on a fare of more than $7.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> When you go to grab a weapon you need to use it immediately. Not sure what I would do when most people in the market is presumed to have a weapon. I stand my ground  and say most of these scenarios of needing a weapon and being able to properly use a weapon is a fantasy here.


Absolutely, proper training is a must. And I'm not talking about just target. Situational training is a must. Practicing confrontational and dangerous situations. Because just as 5 Star Guy stated, if you draw your weapon you better use it.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> When I was driving a cab, some passengers would ask if you were packing heat. The response varied depending on who was doing the asking. If it was a local no-goodnik, I'd just smile at him.
> 
> If it was an frat boy tourist type picked up at a local hotel, I'd say "dam right", and explain in a serious tone that yes I do, but I wouldn't think about shooting someone unless they were skipping out on a fare of more than $7.


No ones besides the cops has ever asked me if I was armed but if they did I'd likely respond, "The only people who find that out for sure are the people who attack me," and keep driving.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Absolutely, proper training is a must. And I'm not talking about just target. Situational training is a must. Practicing confrontational and dangerous situations. Because just as 5 Star Guy stated, if you draw your weapon you better use it.


You have less than two seconds to grab it and use it properly.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> You have less than two seconds to grab it and use it properly.


I can tell that you've had proper training. I'm sure you, just as myself hope we never have to encounter a situation where that 2 seconds is on our mind. Good luck and be safe!!!


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I can tell that you've had proper training. I'm sure you, just as myself hope we never have to encounter a situation where that 2 seconds is on our mind. Good luck and be safe!!!


Thanks, you too. I agree. After I posted that, for most people on here, I'm thinking how many on here could be dead at eight seconds. Hold on, I have to get my wasp spray under the seat. I'm afraid this is a fantasy and people have a weapon not to use it but to feel safe. Which does not work. The only thing that is proven to work is not to take the pax in the first place. It happens that fast, now I strongly encourage everyone to do a practice run with their buddy and see how slow you really are.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Thanks, you too. I agree. After I posted that, for most people on here, I'm thinking how many on here could be dead at eight seconds. Hold on, I have to get my wasp spray under the seat. I'm afraid this is a fantasy and people have a weapon not to use it but to feel safe. Which does not work. The only thing that is proven to work is not to take the pax in the first place. It happens that fast, now I strongly encourage everyone to do a practice run with their buddy and see how slow you really are.


If you practice and stay aware it certainly can work. I know that from personal experience. You'd be surprised how often even aggressive people hesitate. Had a guy walk up with a gun already in hand once. By all rights I should not have been able to draw my weapon and point it at him before he could raise his arm but it never raised above his waist before I had my gun pointed at his chest. Why? Could be a couple of reasons. Perhaps he just wanted to intimidate. Perhaps he was still going back and forth about whether he should carry it that far. Perhaps he was shocked I went for my gun and that made him pause. To this day I don't know and don't care. I moved for cover and drew. Only reason I didn't pull the trigger immediately is because we were standing in a crowd of people. My point is just because your actions on threats have to be reactions doesn't mean their useless. Its rare for someone to just walk up and without ANY sort of indication that they mean you any kind of harm just attack you. There is usually **** talking, threats, body language, or any number of other warning signs to let you know to be ready.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Me being former military this what I say if it's legal carry and use only if life depends on it MUST be life threatening ordeal......#1 properly trained.......#2 develop a safe phrase and tell whomever with you this phrase...... #3 only use phrase if you need to pull pistol............my phrase is "Mickey mouse sucks" if someone hears me say that they do the following things.....#1 GET AWAY from me......... #2 STAY AWAY from me. ........#3 call cops............#4 describe where we are, and what I am wearing........... #5 only come back to me after cops show up and everything has been cleared.............these steps will make sure none of people with me are hurt by mifires, missed shots, or anything else and also lets me "deal" with whatever and the cops..........17 yrs as Marine and 8 yrs licensed to carry thank God never having to pull pistol. I carry 1, or the other a Glock 23.... .40 caliber or Glock 31.... .45 caliber


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

shiftydrake said:


> Me being former military this what I say if it's legal carry and use only if life depends on it MUST be life threatening ordeal......#1 properly trained.......#2 develop a safe phrase and tell whomever with you this phrase...... #3 only use phrase if you need to pull pistol............my phrase is "Mickey mouse sucks" if someone hears me say that they do the following things.....#1 GET AWAY from me......... #2 STAY AWAY from me. ........#3 call cops............#4 describe where we are, and what I am wearing........... #5 only come back to me after cops show up and everything has been cleared.............these steps will make sure none of people with me are hurt by mifires, missed shots, or anything else and also lets me "deal" with whatever and the cops..........17 yrs as Marine and 8 yrs licensed to carry thank God never having to pull pistol. I carry 1, or the other a Glock 23.... .40 caliber or Glock 31.... .45 caliber


Very impressive, very prepared. It's sad to say, but your skills are a must for this profession in today's world. You can be my driver any day. I would definitely feel safe.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks.....my 12 years as a Marine help me I actually have so much self control I can talk my way out of almost anything calm and cool but if need be I can definitely defend by disarm and use their own against them .......military trains us properly......


----------



## SomeDrivingGuy (May 10, 2016)

Not sure if worth it. Cant hide it really well. Cant use it inside your car. Someone could take it if you're not far away. And what if they have a gun too? I would think you are safer without it.

You'd be better off taking a self defense class. No one would ever see it coming once they are unable to move and screaming for your mercy.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

SomeDrivingGuy said:


> Not sure if worth it. Cant hide it really well. Cant use it inside your car. Someone could take it if you're not far away. And what if they have a gun too? I would think you are safer without it.
> 
> You'd be better off taking a self defense class. No one would ever see it coming once they are unable to move and screaming for your mercy.


You've read none of this thread and have no experience with weapons or self defense...


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

UberTrip said:


> I carry. I see no reason not to. I would rather have it and not need it, than need it and not have it.


Uber will ashcan you if they catch wind of this. On the other hand, if you're that paranoid, maybe livery service is not the right game for you.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Uber will ashcan you if they catch wind of this. On the other hand, if you're that paranoid, maybe livery service is not the right game for you.


*sigh* ...The same tired argument...

The only people who would ever know I'm armed are the people trying to kill me. In this case its risk being deactivated from Uber or deactivated from living. If you have to stop and think about whether saving your own life is worth the risk of deactivation then you probably need to speak to a licensed professional about that.

As for it being paranoid more livery service drivers are killed in the line of duty every year than cops. You going to argue that cops are paranoid for feeling they need guns? Many countries don't allow their cops to be armed so maybe they are. Or maybe we here in the states understand that there is nothing wrong with training and caution. You don't want to carry then don't carry. That's your choice however don't try and belittle someone else for their choice to protect themselves.


----------



## Gabriel Quijas (Feb 10, 2016)

When I show up in my ride, the pax know I am cocked locked and ready.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Gabriel Quijas said:


> When I show up in my ride, the pax know I am cocked locked and ready.


How and why?


----------



## Gabriel Quijas (Feb 10, 2016)

D Town said:


> How and why?


BECAUSE D-FENCE is the only way to win.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Gabriel Quijas said:


> BECAUSE D-FENCE is the only way to win.


So you're announcing to them you have a gun or are you brandishing a weapon at these people?


----------



## Gabriel Quijas (Feb 10, 2016)

D Town said:


> So you're announcing to them you have a gun or are you brandishing a weapon at these people?


They get the point when they see the Samurai Sword.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Gabriel Quijas said:


> They get the point when they see the Samurai Sword.


You're funny.


----------



## Gabriel Quijas (Feb 10, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> Thanks, you too. I agree. After I posted that, for most people on here, I'm thinking how many on here could be dead at eight seconds. Hold on, I have to get my wasp spray under the seat. I'm afraid this is a fantasy and people have a weapon not to use it but to feel safe. Which does not work. The only thing that is proven to work is not to take the pax in the first place. It happens that fast, now I strongly encourage everyone to do a practice run with their buddy and see how slow you really are.


ha ha ha ha my wasp spray. Instead they pull out the fix a flat.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

D Town said:


> *sigh* ...The same tired argument...
> 
> The only people who would ever know I'm armed are the people trying to kill me. In this case its risk being deactivated from Uber or deactivated from living. If you have to stop and think about whether saving your own life is worth the risk of deactivation then you probably need to speak to a licensed professional about that.
> 
> As for it being paranoid more livery service drivers are killed in the line of duty every year than cops. You going to argue that cops are paranoid for feeling they need guns? Many countries don't allow their cops to be armed so maybe they are. Or maybe we here in the states understand that there is nothing wrong with training and caution. You don't want to carry then don't carry. That's your choice however don't try and belittle someone else for their choice to protect themselves.


Oh, no need to explain yourself. We get it!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Oh, no need to explain yourself. We get it!


I'm certain you do.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

D Town said:


> I'm certain you do.


Well, it's not rocket science, we will agree.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

The part I find funny, people can't actually answer direct questions, which scares me about their ability to properly determine carry and use.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

In a tight space, like the cabin of a passenger car, I don't think a firearm really gives you much of an advantage against an assailant. too easy to have it snatched off of you, or for you to snatch it from the perp.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Frontier Guy said:


> The part I find funny, people can't actually answer direct questions, which scares me about their ability to properly determine carry and use.


Example?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> In a tight space, like the cabin of a passenger car, I don't think a firearm really gives you much of an advantage against an assailant. too easy to have it snatched off of you, or for you to snatch it from the perp.


Only an idiot would pull a gun and still be within arms reach.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

D Town said:


> Example?


Posed a question earlier in thread to someone about the "lead pipe" they carry, asking if they have the proper documentation to go along with it, that they didn't answer, shows they probably don't, and most likely have no clue what they are doing.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

D Town said:


> Only an idiot would pull a gun and still be within arms reach.


You're underestimating the capacity of most idiots.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> You're underestimating the capacity of most idiots.


In other words, if your plan is to remain in your car and defend yourself, you're probably dead. You are at a disadvantage across the board and you live in a fantasy if you think otherwise. Your plan, ahead of time will save your life, your fantasy will kill you.


----------



## FormerUber (Sep 29, 2015)

Keep the gun in your pocket. If your life is in danger, shoot through the seat into the backseat and remove the threat.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

FormerUber said:


> Keep the gun in your pocket. If your life is in danger, shoot through the seat into the backseat and remove the threat.


Oh no. You're probably dead. Keep the gun in your pocket and exit your car. If you are attacked outside your car you need to know when you are allowed to use it.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Oh no. You're probably dead. Keep the gun in your pocket and exit your car. If you are attacked outside your car you need to know when you are allowed to use it.


I am so glad that these are issues and problems that I have never had to deal with and will never have to deal with.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Frontier Guy said:


> Posed a question earlier in thread to someone about the "lead pipe" they carry, asking if they have the proper documentation to go along with it, that they didn't answer, shows they probably don't, and most likely have no clue what they are doing.


More than likely they just ignored you. Why would he be shy about lying to a stranger on an internet forum?



Hunt to Eat said:


> You're underestimating the capacity of most idiots.


Perhaps however there has never been a fool proof method of keeping idiots from being idiotic, unfortunately. Its just going to happen.



FormerUber said:


> Keep the gun in your pocket. If your life is in danger, shoot through the seat into the backseat and remove the threat.


You've been watching too many movies. Trying to shoot through a seat is beyond silly. First, more than likely you aren't hitting your target. Second, if you're using hollow points like you're supposed to be you might not even fully penetrate the seat and if you're using full metals - you're a fool if you are - you are likely going to miss because you're shooting blind and you might hit some poor smuck outside the car.

Before you even think of getting a firearm go to a few classes, please.


----------



## Gabriel Quijas (Feb 10, 2016)

I say yes sir you have the gun but we both will die. Floor that ****ing straight into on coming traffic or a wall or building. Sure you may get shot, but the ****er with the gun will not be using a seat belt and the odds are he will get caught by the time the cops get there. But the real uber drivers have installed a ejection seat and have the car rigged of auto destruction once you eject.


----------



## Gabriel Quijas (Feb 10, 2016)

D Town said:


> More than likely they just ignored you. Why would he be shy about lying to a stranger on an internet forum?
> 
> Perhaps however there has never been a fool proof method of keeping idiots from being idiotic, unfortunately. Its just going to happen.
> 
> ...


Would be epic......shooting through the seat with a explosive round the goes right into the gas tank BOOOOM oooopppsie.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Gabriel Quijas said:


> I say yes sir you have the gun but we both will die. Floor that &%[email protected]!*ing straight into on coming traffic or a wall or building. Sure you may get shot, but the &%[email protected]!*er with the gun will not be using a seat belt and the odds are he will get caught by the time the cops get there. But the real uber drivers have installed a ejection seat and have the car rigged of auto destruction once you eject.


You make an excellent point. Believing that a gun will save you when you're behind the wheel is just silly. Advantage goes to the person who gets the drop. If you're operating a motor vehicle, you have virtually no chance of getting the drop on anyone. Plus...shoot someone in your car??? Seriously?


----------



## Gabriel Quijas (Feb 10, 2016)

Hunt to Eat said:


> You make an excellent point. Believing that a gun will save you when you're behind the wheel is just silly. Advantage goes to the person who gets the drop. If you're operating a motor vehicle, you have virtually no chance of getting the drop on anyone. Plus...shoot someone in your car??? Seriously?


Can you imagine the resell value on your rig that you killed someone in. Totally screws up the Kelly Blue Book yo.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Gabriel Quijas said:


> Can you imagine the resell value on your rig that you killed someone in. Totally screws up the Kelly Blue Book yo.


Yeah, if you have a dead pax in the car and brains splattered where your back window used to be, grab a handful of napkins outta the glove box, stuff 'em in the fuel filler, and light 'er up!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> You make an excellent point. Believing that a gun will save you when you're behind the wheel is just silly. Advantage goes to the person who gets the drop. If you're operating a motor vehicle, you have virtually no chance of getting the drop on anyone. Plus...shoot someone in your car??? Seriously?


When I was a bouncer I never had the drop on anyone. My job was to respond to threats and my fire arm saved my life multiple times. I don't know how many times I have to repeat that YOU DO NOT SHOOT ANYONE IN YOUR CAR. YOU GET OUT OF IT AND CREATE DISTANCE.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

D Town said:


> When I was a bouncer I never had the drop on anyone. My job was to respond to threats and my fire arm saved my life multiple times. I don't know how many times I have to repeat that YOU DO NOT SHOOT ANYONE IN YOUR CAR. YOU GET OUT OF IT AND CREATE DISTANCE.


Yeah, that plan is just so workable!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Yeah, that plan is just so workable!


Seeing as how not only I but thousands of people trained to use firearms in defensive situations do this I'd say it is...but, no, lets not take people with training and experience in this matters word for it.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

D Town said:


> Seeing as how not only I but thousands of people trained to use firearms in defensive situations do this I'd say it is...but, no, lets not take people with training and experience in this matters word for it.


I'm 6'3" and I go 230. No one messes with me, just based on my stature, so a sidearm would be superfluous for me. But for less imposing folk, perhaps there is a case to be made. Thankfully, sidearm protection is just nothing that applies to a bloke that looks like me and towers over most.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> I'm 6'3" and I go 230. No one messes with me, just based on my stature, so a sidearm would be superfluous for me. But for less imposing folk, perhaps there is a case to be made. Thankfully, sidearm protection is just nothing that applies to bloke that looks like me and towers over most.


I'd say that's true, as long as the guy doesn't want your phone, wallet or tips. Then the guy had his plan and weapon and you're in the same place as most here, screwed. I don't believe any of these scenarios are worth worrying about, you have a better chance of winning the lottery.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> I'm 6'3" and I go 230. No one messes with me, just based on my stature, so a sidearm would be superfluous for me. But for less imposing folk, perhaps there is a case to be made. Thankfully, sidearm protection is just nothing that applies to bloke that looks like me and towers over most.


I'm hardly small and the managers for a number of the clubs I worked would make you look puny (one in particular had fist half the size of my head). It did not stop some people from taking a swing and a bullet doesn't care how big you are. However how you choose to protect yourself is none of my business but one shouldn't attempt to preach about the merits of a subject they have no experience or knowledge of to those who do.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

A better question would be: Is it really worth less than $1 per mile to do this crappy job where you feel it necessary to carry a gun?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> A better question would be: Is it really worth less than $1 per mile to do this crappy job where you feel it necessary to carry a gun?


The question is invalid since I ALWAYS carry a gun. I didn't start because of Uber.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

D Town said:


> I'm hardly small and the managers for a number of the clubs I worked would make you look puny (one in particular had fist half the size of my head). It did not stop some people from taking a swing and a bullet doesn't care how big you are. However how you choose to protect yourself is none of my business but one shouldn't attempt to preach about the merits of a subject they have no experience or knowledge of to those who do.


And I would never do that. After all, I'm a dyed-in-the-wool pragmatist. I operate purely from a basis of facts and data. That's been a trait of mine since I was a young lad.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> I'd say that's true, as long as the guy doesn't want your phone, wallet or tips. Then the guy had his plan and weapon and you're in the same place as most here, screwed. I don't believe any of these scenarios are worth worrying about, you have a better chance of winning the lottery.


I also don't drive in crappy areas. At less than a buck a mile, I cherry-pick the hell out of my rides. Uber doesn't pay me near enough to make it worth my while to venture into sketchy areas. Why anyone would allow Uber to take advantage of them and put them in danger is beyond me. Rule of Thumb: if you don't want to get shot, don't go to areas where people typically get shot. It's not a difficult rule to follow, we will agree.


----------



## Jeanreau (Sep 13, 2015)

Liberals say you are already packing... Just pee yourself...


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Jeanreau said:


> Liberals say you are already packing... Just pee yourself...


Wow...that was a grown up comment.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Yeah, that plan is just so workable!





Hunt to Eat said:


> And I would never do that. After all, I'm a dyed-in-the-wool pragmatist. I operate purely from a basis of facts and data. That's been a trait of mine since I was a young lad.


These two comments seem to contradict one another then.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

D Town said:


> These two comments seem to contradict one another then.


But they don't. They align perfectly. I can likely straighten it out for you.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

I think its a good idea for every competent adult to carry at all times. I carry when I'm not driving and not meeting strange people in strange areas. 

I'm thinking a .38 snubbie in a shoulder holster designed for lefties under a vest or jacket. A vertical holster won't be covering the rear seat at all times. But a horizontal holster would allow for a much shorter draw. Both would alleviate the 1911 jabbing me in the ribs. 

You too can put two shots, from a concealed holster, in the thoracic zone of the target, from 15', in under 1.5 seconds. Good practice makes perfect.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> But they don't. They align perfectly. I can likely straighten it out for you.


By all means do. Since your first post seems to be an attempt to toss cold water on the idea of creating distance between you and your attacker - which is basic in most situations where the attacker doesn't have a gun and you want to deploy a defensive weapon such as pepper spray or a firearm - and yet your second post seems to be an indication that you wouldn't think to disregard the advice of someone who has years of experience and training in a certain area. Since you indicated - before the mod edited your post - that sarcasm was involved that means one or both are meant to be sarcastic. That means either both posts are sarcastic in which case you're trolling and I should just ignore just your second post is sarcastic in which case you're just choosing to be odd. Which is it?


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

D Town said:


> By all means do. Since your first post seems to be an attempt to toss cold water on the idea of creating distance between you and your attacker - which is basic in most situations where the attacker doesn't have a gun and you want to deploy a defensive weapon such as pepper spray or a firearm - and yet your second post seems to be an indication that you wouldn't think to disregard the advice of someone who has years of experience and training in a certain area. Since you indicated - before the mod edited your post - that sarcasm was involved that means one or both are meant to be sarcastic. That means either both posts are sarcastic in which case you're trolling and I should just ignore just your second post is sarcastic in which case you're just choosing to be odd. Which is it?


Holy crap! You're making this far more complicated than it needs to be, aren't you? Somewhere in your convoluted diatribe, you lost all of us. Look, the bottom line is this, if you're too fearful to face the world unarmed, you may want to seek more solitary forms of employment, that's all. Now, we can all live with that, can't we?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Holy crap! You're making this far more complicated than it needs to be, aren't you? Somewhere in your convoluted diatribe, you lost all of us. Look, the bottom line is this, if you're too fearful to face the world unarmed, you may want to seek more solitary forms of employment, that's all. Now, we can all live with that, can't we?


Let me make it simple for YOU. If you want to walk around unarmed and untrained relying on your size to carry the day go for it but don't pretend that you have anything of value to add to a discussion about self defense when you know nothing about it.


----------



## Jeanreau (Sep 13, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Wow...that was a grown up comment.


It's an actual arguement by a self identifying adult.

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headlin...es-students-to-urinate-vomit-to-stop-rapists/


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Holy crap! You're making this far more complicated than it needs to be, aren't you? Somewhere in your convoluted diatribe, you lost all of us.





Jeanreau said:


> It's an actual arguement by a self identifying adult.
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headlin...es-students-to-urinate-vomit-to-stop-rapists/


Oh, no need to explain yourself. We get your POV and lean.

BTW - argument, not arguement.


----------



## DashCamBros (May 4, 2016)

A gun is the only thing that can level the playing field between a 250lb man, and a 110 lb man.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

DashCamBros said:


> A gun is the only thing that can level the playing field between a 250lb man, and a 110 lb man.


Oh, come on. Show me a 110 pound man that isn't twice as fast on his feet as a 250 pound bloke.


----------



## DashCamBros (May 4, 2016)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Oh, come on. Show me a 110 pound man that isn't twice as fast on his feet as a 250 pound bloke.


Lol yea, but thats not the point. We can use a 60 year old lady, and a 250 lb man.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

DashCamBros said:


> Lol yea, but thats not the point. We can use a 60 year old lady, and a 250 lb man.


Granny packin' heat! Is that a .22 cal knuckle duster in her hand?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

DashCamBros said:


> A gun is the only thing that can level the playing field between a 250lb man, and a 110 lb man.


Not the only thing. That was about the match up I had years ago in a jiu jitsu class I was taking. My instructor brought in several recent arrivals from Mongolia to work with us for a while and I had a little sparing match with a guy whose head stopped at about my chest. We start and I gain leverage and toss him. He smiled, said, "Okay," picked himself up and I spent the next 30 - 40 minutes being tossed all over that place. I've never had my behind kicked so thoroughly.

Of course its kinda unrealistic to expect most people to spend the insane amounts of time these guys did in training in martial arts. And simpler option for our 110lb man - if the attacker is unarmed - would be pepper spray.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Well I been carrying since 1991 many years in military.....primary weapon while serving was a 1911 ..45 caliber. Got out came home...... started carrying a Glock 23. .40 Caliber... bought a Glock .45 caliber I carry the 45 when not driving taxi.......when in taxi I keep my .40 smaller easier to conceal ........ and they can have my gun when they pry it from my cold dead hands.......if I even have to pull it....I can scare enough idiots with how I talk to them.....calm, cool,. But if I do have to pull it I will use it...............not to try and scare I only pull mine if life is threatened.. and then I say one phrase and people with me know what to do if I ever say that phrase


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

shiftydrake said:


> Well I been carrying since 1991 many years in military.....primary weapon while serving was a 1911 ..45 caliber. Got out came home...... started carrying a Glock 23. .40 Caliber... bought a Glock .45 caliber I carry the 45 when not driving taxi.......when in taxi I keep my .40 smaller easier to conceal ........ and they can have my gun when they pry it from my cold dead hands.......if I even have to pull it....I can scare enough idiots with how I talk to them.....calm, cool,. But if I do have to pull it I will use it...............not to try and scare I only pull mine if life is threatened.. and then I say one phrase and people with me know what to do if I ever say that phrase


Interesting POV.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

What pov? When I said "they can have my gun when they pry it from my cold dead hand" well yeah Marines train you that way


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

shiftydrake said:


> What pov? When I said "they can have my gun when they pry it from my cold dead hand" well yeah Marines train you that way


Yes, I understand. And you have a most interesting POV.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks my POV has kept me alive all these years


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

shiftydrake said:


> Thanks my POV has kept me alive all these years


Mine, too! And nary a firearm in sight.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Ok to each their own


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

shiftydrake said:


> Ok to each their own


But I do pack a mindful of great jokes, snappy banter, and intelligent witticisms.


----------



## shadowchasr (May 20, 2016)

local/state law may include 'business/commercial use' as part of ccw prohibition..

Although the thought of 'complete trip' and traveling another 500 feet to show leaving the position that the rider completed the trip and going offline has crossed my mind over potential self defense situations.


----------



## Roslyn (May 20, 2016)

Finnegan said:


> You have to decide for yourself, the statistical evidence is that for most
> people, proximity to a loaded handgun increases your chances of
> being shot.
> 
> ...


I want to get a CCP, but I don't know how to use a gun! I'm smart enough to know it would be taken off of me in a heart beat! I carry wasp spray!


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Roslyn said:


> I want to get a CCP, but I don't know how to use a gun! I'm smart enough to know it would be taken off of me in a heart beat! I carry wasp spray!


And the stats are that there is a six times greater change that you or someone you know/love will be hurt or killed with that gun rather than fending off a baddie, as the Brits say. The NRA hates that stat, of course, but it is a fact. Here are some other facts the NRA would rather you not know...

Children aged 5 to 14 in the United States are 11 times more likely to die from an accidental gunshot wound than children in other developed countries.

Nonfatal gun injuries occur at the average rate of 20 a day in the United States - and that doesn't include pellet-gun injuries (which average 45 day) or injuries that don't involve a bullet wound (like powder burns and recoil injuries).

An average of 46 Americans committed suicide with guns each day between 2003 and 2007. In fact, more Americans killed themselves with guns during those years than with all other methods combined.

Two-thirds of all murders between 2003 and 2007 involved guns. The average number of Americans shot and killed daily during those years was 33. Of those, one was a child (0 to 14 years), five were teenagers (15 to 19 years) and seven were young adults (20 to 24 years), on average.

Two-thirds of all murders between 2003 and 2007 involved guns. The average number of Americans shot and killed daily during those years was 33. Of those, one was a child (0 to 14 years), five were teenagers (15 to 19 years) and seven were young adults (20 to 24 years), on average.

Although people typically spend most of their time at home, only 5% of all the crimes of violence perpetrated by strangers occur at home.

For most contemporary Americans, the scientific studies suggest that the health risk of a gun in the home is greater than the benefit. There are no credible studies that indicate otherwise.
Just a little food for thought on the topic. As a pragmatist I guide my life with the use of facts and data, not emotion. And I enjoy sharing the benefit of my learning with others.


----------



## rudygti (May 16, 2016)

Good way to get yourself killed


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

*Myth #1: They're coming for your guns.*
*Fact-check: *With as many as 310 million privately owned guns in America, it's clear there's no practical way to round them all up (never mind that no one in Washington is proposing this). Yet if you fantasize about rifle-toting citizens facing down the government, you'll rest easy knowing that America's roughly 70 to 80 million gun owners already have the feds and cops outgunned by a factor of around 79 to 1. However, whatever rifles and handguns are owned by owned by citizens, they are no match for the US military.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

*Myth #2: Guns don't kill people-people kill people.*
*Fact-check:* People with access to more guns tend to kill more people-with guns. States with higher gun ownership rates have higher gun murder rates-as much as 114 percent higher than states with lower gun ownership rates.
• A recent study looking at 30 years of homicide data found that for every one percent increase in a state's gun ownership rate, there is a nearly one percent increase in its firearm homicide rate.
• Gun death rates are generally lower in states with restrictions such as safe-storage requirements or assault-weapons bans.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

*Myth #3: An armed society is a polite society.*
*Fact-check:* Various studies suggest that being armed increases your chances of getting into a confrontation.
• Nine percent of Americans report signs of "impulsive angry behavior" (such as breaking things and getting into fights)-and say they own a gun.
• Drivers who carry guns are 44 percent more likely than unarmed drivers to make obscene gestures at other motorists, and 77 percent more likely to follow them aggressively.
• Among Texans convicted of serious crimes, those with concealed-handgun licenses were sentenced for threatening someone with a firearm 4.8 times more than those without.
• In states with Stand Your Ground and other laws making it easier to shoot in self-defense, those policies have been linked to a 7 to 10 percent increase in homicides.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

*Myth #4: More good guys with guns can stop rampaging bad guys.*
*Fact-check: *Mass shootings stopped by armed civilians in the past 33 years: 0
• Chances that a shooting in a hospital emergency department involves guns taken from guards: 1 in 5


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

*Myth #5: Keeping a gun at home makes you safer.*
*Fact-check:* Owning a gun has been linked to higher risks of homicide, suicide, and accidental death by gun.
• For every time a gun is used in self-defense in the home, there are 7 assaults or murders, 11 suicide attempts, and 4 accidents involving guns in or around a home.
• 43 percent of homes with guns and kids have at least one unlocked firearm.
• In one experiment, one third of 8-to-12-year-old boys who found a handgun pulled the trigger.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

*Myth #6: Carrying a gun for self-defense makes you safer.*
*Fact-check:* In 2014, according to FBI data, nearly eight times more people were shot and killed in arguments than by civilians trying to stop a crime.
• In one survey, nearly 1 percent of Americans reported using guns to defend themselves or their property. However, a closer look at these claims found thatmore than half involved using guns in an aggressive manner, such as escalating an argument.
• A study in Philadelphia found that the odds of an assault victim being shot were 4.5 times greater if he carried a gun. His odds of being killed were 4.2 times greater.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

*Myth #7: Guns make women safer.*
*Fact-check:* In 2013, more than 5 times more women were shot by husbands, boyfriends, and ex-partners than murdered by male strangers.
• A woman's chances of being killed by her abuser increase more than 5 times if he has access to a gun.
• One study found that women in states with higher gun ownership rates were 4.9 times more likely to be murdered by a gun than women in states with lower gun ownership rates.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

*Myth #8: "Vicious, violent video games" deserve more blame than guns.*
*Fact-check:* So said NRA executive vice president Wayne LaPierre after the Newtown massacre. So what's up with Japan?









_Sources: PricewaterhouseCoopers, Small Arms Survey, _Centers for Disease Control_,GunPolicyOrg/University of Sydney_


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

*Myth #9: More and more Americans are becoming gun owners.*
*Fact-check:* More guns are being sold, but they're owned by a shrinking portion of the population.
• About half of Americans said they had a gun in their homes in 1973. Today, about 37 percent say they do. Overall, about a third of Americans own a gun.
• Around 75 percent of gun owners are men. On average they own 7.9 guns each.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

*Myth #10: We don't need more gun laws-we just need to enforce the ones we have.*
*Fact-check:* Weak laws and loopholes backed by the gun lobby have made it easier for people to get guns illegally. And existing gun laws aren't preventing guns from getting into the wrong hands: More than 75 percent of the weapons used in mass shootings between 1982 and 2012 were obtained legally.
• As much as 40 percent of all gun sales involve private sellers and don't require background checks. In a survey, 40 percent of prison inmates who used guns in their crimes said they'd gotten them this way. More than 80 percent of gun owners support closing this loophole.
• An investigation found that 62 percent of online gun sellers were willing to sell to buyers who said they couldn't pass a background check.
• When researchers posed as illegal "straw" buyers, 20 percent of licensed California gun dealers agreed to sell handguns to them.
• The Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms, and Explosives did not have a permanent director for seven years, due to an NRA-backed requirement that the Senate approve nominees.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Now that the facts have been shared and the myths have been busted, I will take questions from the audience.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Roslyn said:


> I want to get a CCP, but I don't know how to use a gun! I'm smart enough to know it would be taken off of me in a heart beat! I carry wasp spray!


Best advice I can give you us go to a range....pay their rental fee get practice until you get more. Comfortable then if you have been to pay rental fee for a few different models until you find one you like......then that is when you purchase the same one you are comfortable with.......then after purchase.......... continue to practice so you are not intimidated or scared to use it if you have to.............then only pull it if you or family life depends on it........... develop a "safe phrase" then tell people that are very welcome with you to follow these instructions.........#1 GET AWAY from you.............#2 STAY AWAY from you..........#3 call cops tell them where you are and what you are wearing.........#4 stay away untill police have cleared the scene..........that way noone gets shot by mifires or ricochet from others that don't train


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

shiftydrake said:


> Best advice I can give you us go to a range....pay their rental fee get practice until you get more. Comfortable then if you have been to pay rental fee for a few different models until you find one you like......then that is when you purchase the same one you are comfortable with.......then after purchase.......... continue to practice so you are not intimidated or scared to use it if you have to.............then only pull it if you or family life depends on it........... develop a "safe phrase" then tell people that are very welcome with you to follow these instructions.........#1 GET AWAY from you.............#2 STAY AWAY from you..........#3 call cops tell them where you are and what you are wearing.........#4 stay away untill police have cleared the scene..........that way noone gets shot by mifires or ricochet from others that don't train


You make some excellent suggestions. There's actually an even better solution that what you suggest.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Ok here it comes......" don't buy a gun".....if you read what I quoted from that message earlier but it said they wanted to buy just was afraid someone would take it......so I gave her good safe advice


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

shiftydrake said:


> Ok here it comes......" don't buy a gun".....if you read what I quoted from that message earlier but it said they wanted to buy just was afraid someone would take it......so I gave her good safe advice


Indeed you did. Good on ya for that advice.


----------



## Roslyn (May 20, 2016)

Thank you, that was very in lighting. I did mention that I would not own a gun, not because of the stats, but because I have not received training? I have any number of ways to defend myself in my home. However, once I get my training, I will have a gun. I will actually have as many as I can afford. Because I like many others believe we will have war on American soil. Sooner than later. 
Do I think I need to have a gun to Uber? NO! I will be me and if something happens, it happens. Peace to you and yours!


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Roslyn said:


> Thank you, that was very in lighting. I did mention that I would not own a gun, not because of the stats, but because I have not received training? I have any number of ways to defend myself in my home. However, once I get my training, I will have a gun. I will actually have as many as I can afford. Because I like many others believe we will have war on American soil. Sooner than later.
> Do I think I need to have a gun to Uber? NO! I will be me and if something happens, it happens. Peace to you and yours!


A person who is as unsure of herself as you are might want to think about another line of work. It doesn't sound like livery work is going to be congruent with your psyche. It seems more solitary employment would better agree with your profile.
Good luck! I hope this helps!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Roslyn said:


> I want to get a CCP, but I don't know how to use a gun! I'm smart enough to know it would be taken off of me in a heart beat! I carry wasp spray!


I'd reconsider wasp spray. Pepper spray is much more effective but better than that take a self defense class as well as a class on using that spray in defensive situations. Training is key no matter the method of self defense.



Hunt to Eat said:


> *Myth #1: They're coming for your guns.*
> 
> *Fact-check: *With as many as 310 million privately owned guns in America, it's clear there's no practical way to round them all up (never mind that no one in Washington is proposing this). Yet if you fantasize about rifle-toting citizens facing down the government, you'll rest easy knowing that America's roughly 70 to 80 million gun owners already have the feds and cops outgunned by a factor of around 79 to 1. However, whatever rifles and handguns are owned by owned by citizens, they are no match for the US military.


You keep calling yourself a pragmatist...I don't think it means what you think it does...

I see you found Mother Jones (was it REALLY necessary to chop the article up into about a dozen posts and spam the thread like that?) though I imagine it's likely in your favorites anyhow. From your general attitude and stance it doesn't really shock me that you'd find info skewed to align with your preconceived notions. Cherry picked information twisted into fanciful stories isn't pragmatic. I could easily go to the other side of the political spectrum and find an article to refute that one - 
http://www.nationalreview.com/corner/339400/debunking-debunkers-robert-verbruggen. 


But I have no real desire to rehash that debate once again especially not with someone who insist they are a "pragmatist" but who prescribes to sources with obviously twisted ideology and who can't resist ridiculing those who doesn't think as he does which is what you're doing with the snide and telling people if they feel the need to protect themselves they shouldn't be going out in public.



Roslyn said:


> Thank you, that was very in lighting. I did mention that I would not own a gun, not because of the stats, but because I have not received training? I have any number of ways to defend myself in my home. However, once I get my training, I will have a gun. I will actually have as many as I can afford. Because I like many others believe we will have war on American soil. Sooner than later.
> 
> Do I think I need to have a gun to Uber? NO! I will be me and if something happens, it happens. Peace to you and yours!


It's a healthy attitude to have to forgo buying a firearm until you know how to properly handle one and in what situations it should be used. That take more than a one time class over a weekend. Skills need to be practiced constantly and training updated. Anyone who can't/won't invest in safety, training, and equipment is a hazard who shouldn't own a firearm.

&#8230;you lost me on the "war on American soil" part&#8230;Trust me when I say you are FAR more likely to have to defend yourself from muggers and rapist than you will from any invading army&#8230;I'd even believe an extraterrestrial invasion before any terrestrial invasion...

For actual info on facts about firearms ownership and the numbers - not the ones inflated by people who choose to commit suicide - check out an unbiased source:

http://www.factcheck.org/2012/12/gun-rhetoric-vs-gun-facts/


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

If you blow the head off of your passenger, I wonder if uber will pay your clean up bill since there is nobody alive for them to collect their money?


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Realityshark said:


> If you blow the head off of your passenger, I wonder if uber will pay your clean up bill since there is nobody alive for them to collect their money?


 Well if they're not reported "deceased" right away, I don't see why not.


----------



## Roslyn (May 20, 2016)

Hunt to Eat said:


> A person who is as unsure of herself as you are might want to think about another line of work. It doesn't sound like livery work is going to be congruent with your psyche. It seems more solitary employment would better agree with your profile.
> Good luck! I hope this helps!


Actually, I have the attitude that if something bad is going to happen, I could be in my cozy home or on the road with interesting people. I don't know why you think I am insecure. I'm not. I know my limitations. Every day, I try to go beyond them. I learn everything I can. I'm no longer afraid to go out and try to be there for people who need to get from point A to point B. I need the money, even though I work full time. I drive for my other job also. I think Uber is wonderful!


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> If you blow the head off of your passenger, I wonder if uber will pay your clean up bill since there is nobody alive for them to collect their money?


Uber can charge it to their credit card, or make a claim against their estate.

I can't see this as a particularly vexing problem for them.


----------



## Roslyn (May 20, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Uber can charge it to their credit card, or make a claim against their estate.
> 
> I can't see this as a particularly vexing problem for them.


Can you pretend to be Ubering with your ex and do it? Things that make you go hummmm!


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Roslyn said:


> Actually, I have the attitude that if something bad is going to happen, I could be in my cozy home or on the road with interesting people. I don't know why you think I am insecure. I'm not. I know my limitations. Every day, I try to go beyond them. I learn everything I can. I'm no longer afraid to go out and try to be there for people who need to get from point A to point B. I need the money, even though I work full time. I drive for my other job also. I think Uber is wonderful!


Just make sure you're properly insured. Take a look at your personal automobile policy. Find the Exclusions page. If livery work is specifically stated as excluded from the policy coverages, you are driving around without insurance. Uber's insurance will not come close to covering you adequately in an at-fault crash. Uber's insurance covers Uber fully, but not cover the driver fully. And unless you have your own healthcare insurance policy, you're going to be in a tough spot if you get hurt because Uber's insurance DOES NOT cover your medical, and your personal auto policy probably won't cover you in an at-fault Uber crash. Please, check the Exclusions page of your auto policy before something ugly happens to you and/or your car.


----------



## Roslyn (May 20, 2016)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Just make sure you're properly insured. Take a look at your personal automobile policy. Find the Exclusions page. If livery work is specifically stated as excluded from the policy coverages, you are driving around without insurance. Uber's insurance will not come close to covering you adequately in an at-fault crash. Uber's insurance covers Uber fully, but not cover the driver fully. And unless you have your own healthcare insurance policy, you're going to be in a tough spot if you get hurt because Uber's insurance DOES NOT cover your medical, and your personal auto policy probably won't cover you in an at-fault Uber crash. Please, check the Exclusions page of your auto policy before something ugly happens to you and/or your car.


Thank you so much! I was just asked that question today and I really couldn't answer it. I will check my policy right now. If I need to up grade I will. I think that was the best piece of advice I have received yet!


----------



## Roslyn (May 20, 2016)

Of


Hunt to Eat said:


> Just make sure you're properly insured. Take a look at your personal automobile policy. Find the Exclusions page. If livery work is specifically stated as excluded from the policy coverages, you are driving around without insurance. Uber's insurance will not come close to covering you adequately in an at-fault crash. Uber's insurance covers Uber fully, but not cover the driver fully. And unless you have your own healthcare insurance policy, you're going to be in a tough spot if you get hurt because Uber's insurance DOES NOT cover your medical, and your personal auto policy probably won't cover you in an at-fault Uber crash. Please, check the Exclusions page of your auto policy before something ugly happens to you and/or your car.


Of course I have to call my agent in the morning!


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Roslyn said:


> Of
> 
> Of course I have to call my agent in the morning!


Never call your agent or insurance company. You need to look at your policy. The name of the insurance you need is called TNC Gap insurance. It is available in over half of the US now. If your state has that, Google it, then you would have the same coverage as you would when you are doing your own errands or something not tied to this kind of driving. Everyone needs it or you will be screwed.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Roslyn said:


> Of
> 
> Of course I have to call my agent in the morning!


Roslyn - 5 Star Guy makes an excellent point. Don't call your agent as that'll tip your hand. Just pull your policy and find the Exclusions section. It's not typically written in legalese gibberish and it states clearly what you CANNOT do. Below is part of the Exclusions page from my bride's personal auto policy. Clearly, if she were driving for Uber she would be in violation of the Exclusions in her auto policy and she'd be at great risk in an at-fault crash. If your policy has similar language STOP DRIVING until you get TNC gap insurance. You're only making $7 to $9 per hour, so it's just not worth the risk of driving around uninsured.


----------



## Roslyn (May 20, 2016)

I think you guys just helped me dodge a bullet! I WILL take your advice and check my written policy.


----------



## Roslyn (May 20, 2016)

I would wager that not all Experienced Uber drivers are as open or helpful as you. However, I have met a couple this weekend that gave me a few driving tips. The tips you are giving me will keep me out of the GOVERNMENT dog house. Thanks


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Roslyn said:


> I would wager that not all Experienced Uber drivers are as open or helpful as you. However, I have met a couple this weekend that gave me a few driving tips. The tips you are giving me will keep me out of the GOVERNMENT dog house. Thanks


Those are kind words. Thank you. Sadly, there are more than a few folks who come out here and seem to delight in insulting and picking on our new driving brethren rather than contributing meaningfully to our new friends' success.


----------



## Roslyn (May 20, 2016)

I guess they think the less drivers means more money for them. I think the more drivers in my area, the more people know about Uber. That means more money for all of us. 
I'm so glad I have come across you! Devine intervention or whatever, you were there when I was getting discouraged. Thanks


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm a female driver and I have a concealed carry permit. I had a very, very frightening experience with a male passenger and I thought about carrying my weapon. After thinking it through, I went with pepper spray. There is no way to safely carry a weapon or to be able to pull and use it without problems. Not in a 4door passenger car. 

Pepper spray is not a great option but its enough to allow me to get out of the car and run.


----------



## Jeanreau (Sep 13, 2015)

Rae said:


> I'm a female driver and I have a concealed carry permit. I had a very, very frightening experience with a male passenger and I thought about carrying my weapon. After thinking it through, I went with pepper spray. There is no way to safely carry a weapon or to be able to pull and use it without problems. Not in a 4door passenger car.
> 
> Pepper spray is not a great option but its enough to allow me to get out of the car and run.


How about still carry but have pepper spray? I don't think it has to be "either/or". If you have a CCW then i'd like to think that you are more level headed than the general public. But if you don't trust yourself then maybe not. I for one would rather be prepared than not. Just remember ... "When seconds count... the police are minutes away..."


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

It's been said before, you will get tossed with weapons. Make sure pax don't see them and know the laws on when you can use them, legally.


----------



## Xylphan (Aug 26, 2016)

Rae said:


> I'm a female driver and I have a concealed carry permit. I had a very, very frightening experience with a male passenger and I thought about carrying my weapon. After thinking it through, I went with pepper spray. There is no way to safely carry a weapon or to be able to pull and use it without problems. Not in a 4door passenger car.
> 
> Pepper spray is not a great option but its enough to allow me to get out of the car and run.


Pepper spray and a handful or two of caltrops will ensure not only that you can get away, but the asshole will be right where you left him when the cops arrive.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Rae said:


> I'm a female driver and I have a concealed carry permit. I had a very, very frightening experience with a male passenger and I thought about carrying my weapon. After thinking it through, I went with pepper spray. There is no way to safely carry a weapon or to be able to pull and use it without problems. Not in a 4door passenger car.
> 
> Pepper spray is not a great option but its enough to allow me to get out of the car and run.


Don't take this the wrong way, but should you be driving?


----------



## totallynotalion (Aug 3, 2016)

Just a friendly reminder that if you fire your weapon inside your vehicle that your ears are going to hurt. Be prepared for that if the time comes.

Stay safe out there everybody


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

No, have your co-pilot hold the weapon


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Yes, it is a good idea even if you aren't an Uber driver. But be sensible. Take a course on safety whether your state requires it or not. Learn and practice safely handling a firearm and practice it religiously for your sake and for others. 

Practice enough to shoot straight, and always, always use avoidance and common sense as your weapon of choice. A pistol is always the last resort. That includes leaving your vehicle before using it in a hairy situation.


----------



## Xylphan (Aug 26, 2016)

simpsonsverytall said:


> No, have your co-pilot hold the weapon


Who needs a co-pilot? Just mount a small belt fed .22 mini-gun to your dash with a tracking cam. Put a little red fire button on you're steering wheel and you should be good to go.


----------



## Aegisx5 (Jun 3, 2016)

Also rethink your pepperspray plan. You will both probably be blind and choking if you deploy pepperspray in such an encosed space. 

Protip: open the window next to the assailant before spraying. It will provide a vent and pull the spray in the right direction, assuming you are still driving so there is wind.


----------



## Xylphan (Aug 26, 2016)

Aegisx5 said:


> Also rethink your pepperspray plan. You will both probably be blind and choking if you deploy pepperspray in such an encosed space.
> 
> Protip: open the window next to the assailant before spraying. It will provide a vent and pull the spray in the right direction, assuming you are still driving so there is wind.


Or get the gel based spray. Much less dispersal.


----------



## Ck42 (Sep 4, 2016)

futureuberman said:


> If you live in a city where you can legally get a CCL, is it a good idea to carry a concealed firearm as a uber driver? I get scared when I see what happened to a uber driver in Inglewood.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/upda...t-in-inglewood-while-on-duty-officials.67796/


----------



## Ck42 (Sep 4, 2016)

Aegisx5 said:


> Also rethink your pepperspray plan. You will both probably be blind and choking if you deploy pepperspray in such an encosed space.
> 
> Protip: open the window next to the assailant before spraying. It will provide a vent and pull the spray in the right direction, assuming you are still driving so there is wind.


Hi, I carry pepper mace


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Xylphan said:


> Who needs a co-pilot? Just mount a small belt fed .22 mini-gun to your dash with a tracking cam. Put a little red fire button on you're steering wheel and you should be good to go.


Does the button have to be red?


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2016)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but should you be driving?


I'm not sure I understand the question?


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2016)

Aegisx5 said:


> Also rethink your pepperspray plan. You will both probably be blind and choking if you deploy pepperspray in such an encosed space.
> 
> Protip: open the window next to the assailant before spraying. It will provide a vent and pull the spray in the right direction, assuming you are still driving so there is wind.


I always keep my window open. Figured in an emergency, I'd turn my head, close my eyes, hold my breath and deploy with my hand on the door handle. I'd also pull over first and try to get out without violence even if it means losing my car.

Nothing is perfect but I'd rather disable a bad person and partly disable myself to get out of the car than have someone take my weapon off me and shoot me with it INSIDE the car. 

Besides, I clean my own car so if I have to shoot someone......hell of a mess......
(that's a joke)


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2016)

Xylphan said:


> Pepper spray and a handful or two of caltrops will ensure not only that you can get away, but the asshole will be right where you left him when the cops arrive.


LOL, took me a minute......


----------



## Xylphan (Aug 26, 2016)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Does the button have to be red?


Well, since you seem to be a Wile E. Coyote fan, you could always make it a black explosives plunger.


----------



## BlackTaco (Jan 17, 2016)

I don't have a concealed carry permit but am acquiring one soon. Driving for Uber is my part time gig, and a mediocre one at best. That being said, If for some reason I had a passenger that had malicious intent, I'd much rather lose my job pulling my .45acp on said scumbag for my own self preservation, than i would playing by the rules and ending up dead.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Rae said:


> I'm not sure I understand the question?


I dunno, man. I'm thinking maybe you shouldn't be driving a livery job.


----------



## MajorTom (Aug 31, 2016)

BlackTaco said:


> I don't have a concealed carry permit but am acquiring one soon. Driving for Uber is my part time gig, and a mediocre one at best. That being said, If for some reason I had a passenger that had malicious intent, I'd much rather lose my job pulling my .45acp on said scumbag for my own self preservation, than i would playing by the rules and ending up dead.


We are talking super close quarters. Passenger obviously already made the first move (your already one reaction behind) if you reach the odds are not in your favor. You just introduced a loaded chamber to your special situation. 
Play safe


----------



## HNTRSTNG (Sep 1, 2016)

Agreed -- Firearms are always last resort, but when your life is on the line you can't take chances. 
Don't go off looking for issues. If there's a serious issue erupting during a ride, do your best to deescalate the situation without violence. But just as insurance, its good to be prepared (and trained). 
On a personal note, I have a dashcam and pepper spray with me.


----------



## MajorTom (Aug 31, 2016)

Rae said:


> I always keep my window open. Figured in an emergency, I'd turn my head, close my eyes, hold my breath and deploy with my hand on the door handle. I'd also pull over first and try to get out without violence even if it means losing my car.
> 
> Nothing is perfect but I'd rather disable a bad person and partly disable myself to get out of the car than have someone take my weapon off me and shoot me with it INSIDE the car.
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## MajorTom (Aug 31, 2016)

HNTRSTNG said:


> Agreed -- Firearms are always last resort, but when your life is on the line you can't take chances.
> Don't go off looking for issues. If there's a serious issue erupting during a ride, do your best to deescalate the situation without violence. But just as insurance, its good to be prepared (and trained).
> On a personal note, I have a dashcam and pepper spray with me.


 If you're asking. Then I would think it's a bad idea


----------



## snarekick (Aug 1, 2016)

Finnegan said:


> In my opinion it's better to avoid anything or anyone that could be dangerous.
> I grew up with firearms, and I am highly proficient, however for survival
> driving it's better to give away your wallet and anything else, Including
> your car. Turning around with a pistol in your hand at close quarters...you're
> ...


truth


----------

